# Do American RVs use more electricity



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I have just been asked a question by the campsite owner to which i do not know the answer. However I do know a website that will, I told him :lol: :lol: 

He has been asked by a couple of large RVs if they can some and stay for the summer but he is concerned that they might use loads of electricity. My view was that I assumed they wouldn't, whats everyones view. 


stew


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Yes they do!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If so, I can only think it due to aircon, electric space and/or water heating.

Dave


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I guess the constant battery charging, fridge/freezer and AC will take some juice....

be interested to know also...

John


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Stewart
I guess the simple answer is that they can do.
A 600 watt kettle will use as much electricity in our RV as your Euramobil for example, however if I decide to fire up the aircon then I will definitely be using more power than a van without it. Some of the bigger, newer RV's come with electric cooking, waterheating etc (some even have washer driers :lol: ) so it really all depends upon what RV, who is using it and what they are using. I would guess that a fully loaded RV on full song will draw about 16 Amps (calculated from the 30 Amp at 110 Volt shore supply that is standard fit to many RVs, but some do have a 50 Amp at 110 Volt supply chain....), so that should be an indication of the possibilities.
In general I would estimate that we use roughly the same amount of power as anyone else in a European motorhome, but we do have the ability, if we powered everything up, to consume more. Bit of a length of string answer I am afraid but in all honesty I think it is the best you are going to get :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Stewart

Yes they do - but please dont tell the CG owner that.

We have 2 air con units, washer/dryer, electric (or gas) water heater, 2 TVs, a large electric (or gas) fridge/freezer - the list goes on.

It does, as has been mentioned, all depend on what you leave on.

We could, in theory, go out for the day and leave our two air con units going and consume 16A all day long and get a nice hot or cold RV when we get back - but we wouldn't do it for exactly the reason of consumption.

I think the biggest problem for the CG owner is in the winter not the summer - imagine electric heaters running all day long - now that I would do if we are in the RV as insulation is seriously lacking in all of them.

But, why not let the CG owner find out for himself - I would think it's fairly easy to install meters etc.

BTW for long-term RVers in the US, they pay a monthly rate plus metered electric on top.

Paul


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

I would agree with most others on here. In general I would say not but they do that the potential to use more. The same could be said for any motorhome or indeed caravan if electric heating was left on all day and night more electric would be used.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Guys

Its not looking good for them then. 

Whats happened locally is a PUB CL has closed and the fulltimers that were staying there are looking for somewhere else. 

The wife of the now closed CL has said to the new campsite owner that RVs use more electricity than the nightly charge - a slight overstatement but a shame because surely logic would say the nightly charge should then be about £2 a night   

At the moment he is reluctant to let the RVs on. I was hoping to help them somehow.


stew

ps I wonder if there is a cheap plug in meter than can work out the cost for him


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

No more than my caravan that had Air Con.

If you get a high spec motor home/caravan with air con it is only the larger area it has to cooling an RV.

Everything else we use in the RV is the same apart from a larger Fridge/Freezer


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Maplin do a 13A plug with a meter in it. Perhaps he could adapt something from that. It would not be legal for re-sale for which he would need a legal meter - They are available but quite expensive.


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*Metered Electric Hook-ups*

I can assure you that we can use much, much more electric than any other vehicle on the park because I have been plugged into a metered hook-up for over 6 months - and I know what I have used both summer and winter.
Remember, we have a standard 2000 watt kettle and (according to the handbook) a 12 amp water heater, a 12 amp microwave, a couple of 12 amp Air-cons plus we run a small de-humidifier 24/7, a half kilowatt bar oil radiator in the bedroom and a 2 kilowatt oil radiator in the lounge - when required. I run my computer, printer, scanner etc., etc., etc about 14 hurs a day.

During the summer without the aircon we can us on average £4 per day going up to at least £8 per day with the aircon. During the winter we can use an average of £5 per day without too much heating but again, at least £8 per day with the heating on 24/7.

And all of that was BEFORE we installed a washer/condenser dryer recently!

We were paying about 9.5 pence per unit used but then went to a site where they wanted to charge us over 12 pence per unit - needless to say we went over to LPG right rapidly.

I haven't kept the meter readings or the bills to prove it - but I can assure you that I did have to pay for it!

Dick


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I think most euro vans have the potential to use a fair bit of power as well, especially as many are now fitted with mains water and heating alongside all the other items.

Rather than go to the expense of fitting metered leccy points why not get the site owner to set the post to trip out at a lower amperage, say somewhere between 6 to 12 amps, that should be quite easy and inexpensive to do.

pete


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

peejay said:


> Rather than go to the expense of fitting metered leccy points why not get the site owner to set the post to trip out at a lower amperage, say somewhere between 6 to 12 amps, that should be quite easy and inexpensive to do


Exactly. When sites make a daily electricity charge, I've always believed they score 75% out of it an overall on average (e.g. £4 charge, amount used £1). If I were the site owner, I would calculate a daily maximum use based on the maximum possible consumption - not a difficult equation to calculate. Then, as Pete says, I would know I could not possibly be out of pocket.

Dougie.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi 16amps at 240v is 4kw approx. x24 hours=96kw per day, I pay I believe 13p per kw so that's £12.48 per day 8O doubt at that price you will get many takers. :lol: 

Looks like dick's figure of £5 per day ain't far out.

Olley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If someone mentions a carbon footprint to match the real one I'll scream.




I just have this thing about fashionable "science" :-(
But I do love it when the do-gooders have a come-uppance, such as when recently it was established that home-working, despite saving on commuting, has a larger footprint than going to the office as normal

Dave


----------



## 102138 (Dec 17, 2006)

I was thinking along the same tack as PeeJay, most RVs could possibly use more power than most caravans or euro motorhomes BUT do they actually use more?? on the campsite we are based on, a caravan parked near to us and plugged into the power supply next to ours, all weekend they complained about the poor power supply as they had to keep resetting their trip, an electrician turned up to check it out and all was OK , while I was talking to him he revealed that a few days earlier, he was on site doing the annual check, and two other caravans on site were useing "a lot" of power and nobody was in either 'van. Since then the cost of elec. has been increased, but not because of our RV!!
I would be happy with a lower power trip if it allowed cheaper power.
Nigel


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

We had a couple on site for several weeks on metered supply using £23 per week at 0.10 per unit. At 0.13 per unit this would be £29.90 per week. This was in a two berth Avondale caravan!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Metered Electric Hook-ups*



Moandick said:


> 12 amp water heater, a 12 amp microwave, a couple of 12 amp Air-cons
> 
> Dick


Hi Dick
I read your wonderful write up on your site that gave this info, but don't forget that the devices you have described are 12 Amps at 110 Volts therefore they will only pull approximately 6 Amps at 230 Volts.

Keith

PS Many thanks for taking up an entire dripping wet afternoon reading your wonderful story. I wish you and Mo well for the future and do try to control that fate thing matey :lol: :lol: 
Sorry for going off topic here Stewart


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*12 amp to 6 amp conversion*

Hi Keith

I have to admit that I was aware of the 110/230 conversion because I was trying to get my (_Totally non-electric understanding_) head around the 30amp and 50 amp fuse boxes or wiring circuits or whatever they are called and the local electrician did mention it. 
However I had not thought the matter through any further but when we were at Brue yachts in Highbridge, we only had approx a 9 amp supply and it did keep blowing frequently - so I looked up the various implements in the handbook - saw they were all rated at about 12 amps and immediately came to the conclusion that we obviously couldn't operate anything on less than a 13 amp supply - silly me! 
You have now helped me make a lot more sense of it - especially how I could originally have the water heater, TV, microwave, computer and printer all on at the same time even though we were only on a 16 amp supply when I thought we were pulling about 26 amps. I put it down to the fact that obviously everything wasn't powered up at the same time!

Never to old to learn and never to proud to admit it, either!

Many thanks, Keith.

Dick


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

My last caravan regularly tripped the post a CC sites.

If you have the water heater on you can only use a kettle or a microwave.

If you have the (3000 setting that what the rating is on the heater) it tripped the posts.

People in caravans can use the same equally especially if it's say a bigger Hobby and used fulltime.

Depend how much you feel comfortable paying on a site.

There are all electric homes that don't use a fraction of say £23 a day or even £10 a which has been quoted.


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

I wouldnt even consider going into a campsite if the power was below 16amps - perhaps I could do 10amps for a weekend, but no longer than that. 8O

The 16amp (30+amps at 110v) will allow us to run everything in the RV together *if need be* (less one air conditioner).

We will probably be using the full 16amps (230V) for around 4hrs per day, then another 16hrs at 8amps (230V) and the final 4hrs at 2amps (230V).

I think that works out at £6.24 per day ??

The whole point in having the RV is to be able to use the things in it - it's a bit of a white elephant if you cant isnt it.

As for a CG limiting the supply on purpose and the fuse repeatedly tripping as a result - I would be calling him to reset it !! 

Paul


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dick
Glad to have helped mate, after all the entertainment that I recieved from reading your story I feel that I have at least partially repaid the debt :lol: :lol: :lol: 
That is one of the biggest benefits of MHF membership, we all help each other, and believe me, we all need help from time to time :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

So with my charger (300W max), 500W elect kettle and 800W heater (if I bring it) I am definitely over paying for my electricity. So next time you RV owners scoff about the cramped conditions in my van just remember I'm subsidising you. 

Regards Frank

PS In Denmark often you pay a standing charge + so much per KWhr


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> So next time you RV owners scoff about the cramped conditions in my van just remember I'm subsidising you.
> 
> Regards Frank
> 
> PS In Denmark often you pay a standing charge + so much per KWhr


Hey Frank
We don't scoff about your van mate, most of us would love it (just wish it was a bit bigger though :lol: :lol: :lol: ) and whats this about subsidising us?????? We could always use our gennies :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> So next time you RV owners scoff about the cramped conditions in my van just remember I'm subsidising you.
> .


So its just RV owners your subsidising then Frank??? No-one else just RV owners 8O

Lets not mention other m/homers or caravan owners as they are all obviously subsidising us all as well :roll:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Dazzer said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > So next time you RV owners scoff about the cramped conditions in my van just remember I'm subsidising you.
> ...


I think you will find apart from Stew most of the contributors are RV owners
but point accepted I've seen caravans with more appliances than I've got at home!

Regards Frank


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I blame people in tents for everything including global warming









That's why the Caravan Club are not so keen on em you know 

Give me an RV anytime :wink:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> So next time you RV owners scoff about the cramped conditions in my van


Frank I was always told the best things come in little parcels, and all subsidies gratefully received :lol: 
Geo


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

We don't scoff Frank we would love one, it would make a super toad. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Have you got an external power point we can plug into Frank?

Be useful to run our awning lights from :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

RR said:


> Have you got an external power point we can plug into Frank?
> 
> Be useful to run our awning lights from :wink:


I'm not sure my wiring is up to awning lights on your RV otherwise certainly.

Oh and I forgot DABs was a contributor and as you know when he plugs in cities have been known to go dim :lol:

regards frank


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

UK-RV said:


> I wouldnt even consider going into a campsite if the power was below 16amps - perhaps I could do 10amps for a weekend, but no longer than that. 8O
> The whole point in having the RV is to be able to use the things in it - it's a bit of a white elephant if you cant isnt it.
> Paul


Paul...don't you find this a bit limiting ? There aren't many continental sites that have a 16 amp supply and you certainly can't use aires.

G


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Grizzly

We don't actually go anywhere in ours - we're on a site for the season and will then (hopefully) do another for the winter.

We've just returned from 15 months touring the US and are used to having 50amp power (25amp at 230V).

When we are ready to tour again, it will be in the US where everything is geared toward the size of the motorhome.

Nothing wrong with touring Europe if that's what you want, but at 10amps or less, I would be dry-camping and using the generator.

Paul


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Paul a 50amp supply in the states is two phase, thats 50amps on each phase, so thats equal to about 230v at 50amps or about 11,500 watts

I think dick said your old mate Eric can supply this.:lol: :lol: 

Olley


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I have just had a new victron installed with the remote panel. Unfortunately the remotepanel cable was faulty so was disconnected. I didn't realise I had left the Victron on and almost 900Ah of batteries were sucked dry over the next week by equipment I had left in the Van.

When I came to open the hab door the batteries were so flat they wouldn't even open the steps.

when I plugged the hookup in to charge them again the trip blew. Thats a 16Amp trip 8O 

The victron charger is a 140Amp jobby so thats almost 2Kw (8Amp) just there. Along with the other gear in my van I can pull very close to the 16Amp limit especially when the batteries are very low.

This is a euro van as well.

Good thing about the Victron though is I can limit the incoming shore supply current so I don't trip the breaker on french sites 

Karl


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And you can set an alarm on the monitor so it doesn't happen again 

Dave


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Olley

I never really thought about the mechanics of a US 50A supply - it just handled everything we needed to turn on.

But, we are exactly the same with a 16amp UK supply as we were with a 30amp US - can run the same amount of stuff as in the US.

One puzzling thing you said about Itchy Erics US-style supply......and this could be where I show my lack of any tech knowledge at all......If there are two legs coming in at 50amp each, what would that do to the UK Power Transformer in the RV.

Wouldn't you need a mega-huge transformer to cope with all that power coming in - otherwise the extra power available wouldn't be of any use would it ?

Paul


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Paul the yanks use a two different connectors as you know, one for 30amp and the other for 50amp supplies. Eric uses standard blue euro connectors so no problem if you have been converted, but I believe dick said if you haven't then he's also got yank style receptacles. 

Your power centre senses when a 50 amp 2 phase supply is available and splits the load around the van, ie. one a/c on one phase the other a/c on the other phase. When it senses only single phase it joins the two rings together so everything works, if there is sufficient power. As your tranny only supplies single phase that why it all works.

My RV doesn't have this ability, and was fitted with a yank 30amp connector only when built, it does have auto load shedding though as I would imagine yours does.

Olley


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

In Spain last winter we used about 5 Kwh a day at 42 euro cents. We used the fridge, hot water, heating and cooking on gas. 

As for air conditioning, has there ever been a need to use it in the UK ? We have been fulltiming for seven years and we cannot remember ever using it here.

The winter before we were near Blackpool on a CL at 8.00 pounds a night. I bet we used all of that on electric heating and dehumidifying.

We can manage our RV easily on 6 amps most of the year. It is just a matter of taking care. Do we use more than a European motorhome ? Yes and no I guess


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

because my van is fibreglass AND the last owner painted the roof black, and as I live in it.. there have already been many days when it's stifling in here...

AC will be neeeded  (and I love heat)


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

billym said:


> In Spain last winter we used about 5 Kwh a day


Thats about what I use in my bricks and mortar house with 2 guys renting other rooms averaged over a year.

BTW what happened to you last year billy :?

Karl


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Olley

Thanks for the clarification - if I understood it correctly, Itchy Eric only really has standard UK 16amp (or 10amp whichever it is there) for the pitches.

But, Dick says he does have US 50amp sockets too ? - Im guessing that would be purely for new imports waiting for conversion. I can't imagine anyone leaving the actual 50amp US plug in place if they have imported (leave it all on 110V yes, but not leave the plug in place, you would still fit the blue connector).

I guess it would be a benefit for a full-timer in that first week of hitting UK soil - but at the prices he's charging for conversion I would rather go elsewhere and pay for the diesel to run my generator for a week.

Paul

PS For those of you (especially full-timers) running your heaters in the winter, would you advise a de-humidifier to run at the same time?


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

UK-RV said:


> PS For those of you (especially full-timers) running your heaters in the winter, would you advise a de-humidifier to run at the same time?


Depends on the rating of the hook up. 
One thing I would say, is that although agreeing that de-humidifiers are VERY good, in 7 years "out", we've never found the need for one and niether of our rigs have shown any signs of damp. A BIG help is to fit MaxAir vents for proper air circulation.


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*Itchyfeet Hook-ups*

I think someone somewhere has miss read an article that I have written on the Itchyfeet Hook-ups so a quick clarification - (but I'm not sure how because that article is not due out until next month's RV mag.)

Itchyfeet has ONLY got normal blue 16amp 240 volt connections on it's pitches but when I was considering fitting the washing machine into my coach I was worried that I would not have the required 50 amp ringmain fitted. I was told somewhere along the line that a washing machine required the bigger ringmain so I approached Karl from KJS who was here doing a conversion at the time and he explained the difference etc., etc., etc.

In the workshops at Itchyfeet they are geared up to power up new imports from 110 volt or from 240 volt or from whatever is needed until the conversion is completed.

The problem we came across recently was in trying to tow a trailer (equipped with a UK lighting lead) with a new import which had not yet been converted and still had the USA socket. We have now 'built' a USA/UK conversion lead. Plug into US socket at one end and plug in UK plug at the other end.

As for why one should want to convert a new import from 110 to 240 well that's a different thread, well argued on a different forum.

Dick


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> And you can set an alarm on the monitor so it doesn't happen again


Need to be in the van to hear the alarm  It went off no doubt and helped kill the batteries quicker lol.

Karl


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Dick

Thanks for the clarification.

Did you install a 240V Washer/Dryer or a 110V ?

I assume you didnt already have the "slot" (perhaps you have and this Q will be pointless) )so have installed in the wardrobe ? - was there much work involved in wiring the electrics and the plumbing to/from it ?

Paul


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I apprcaite that RV's could use a little more electric but I would also say that most modern European's can draw off much the same these days.

We have e Alde Electric boiler, 2 TV's, Digi box, 2 x DVD players, 15 x 12v halogeon lights, 240v Domestic Air Con and Battery charging.

Accepting the built in washing machines some RV's any campsite owner concerned about the RV's should also be concerned about newer larger Europans

H


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

My view is that it's people who use electricity, or rather waste it. 
People who use a Caravan, Motorhome or RV all have the potential to use and waste vast amounts of power. 
For example, who hasn't witnessed someone trying to heat a large awning with a 3kw fan heater.. :roll: 

If a site owner is concerned he can opt to offer a range of services, 6,12 or 16amp. and charge pro rata. 
This is practised in Spain and France, when you pitch up they come along and fit whatever breaker you have paid for. 
This works both ways as those who only need a 6amp supply aren't subsidising the power hungry users.

All that aside, RVs MAY have the potential to use more but many smaller motorhomes are kitted out with just as many electrical gizmos, I'm sure some have shares in Argos.. or Comet. 

Like billym , we get along fine most of the year on a 6amp supply and often for weeks on end without any.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Like billym , we get along fine most of the year on a 6amp supply and often for weeks on end without any.


Ditto (well, actually it's 10amp  )
....but isn't it funny than when the sites trips, EVERYBODY looks in MY direction! 8O :roll:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

zaskar said:


> ....but isn't it funny than when the sites trips, EVERYBODY looks in MY direction! 8O :roll:


You too..? I thought it was only us :roll: :lol:


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*Washing Machine*

Hi Paul (UKRV)

The cupboard for the washing machine was already there and 'prepped' with waste pipe, cold water feed and 240 volt electrics - the hardest thing that I had to do was lift it into place and connect the cold water pipe.

Dick


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Paul 

I recently installed a 400mm wide Whirlpool top loading washer (no drier). 
I removed the lower part of a tall cupboard in the kitchen, waste and cold water pipes were close by and easily tapped into. 
Similarly the 240v, I tapped into the feed going to the kitchen sockets. 

For fulltiming it's not a 'must have', but it's the best investment/improvement we've done so far.


----------

